# New OnX Feature Requests



## adr3naline (Aug 29, 2019)

I had put in a request for some new features from OnX this week, and the response was that they’re great feature requests... and the more requests for the same features will bump them in priority for OnX. So, I want to share with you what I’m hoping to get... if you’d like to see these in the app, send them a request also!

Also, if there’s something you’re looking for in the app, let us know and we can amp yours up. 

Here’s what I had requested:
1- Folders for organizing waypoints, or at least or also tags on waypoints, tracks, areas, and lines. 
2- Elevation tracking when recording your route (total elevation gained, etc) 
3- Elevation scouting... be able to see exact elevations where your crosshairs are at, instead of having to look at topo lines.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Option to Increase font size. -O,-


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

How about 3-D tilt like google earth. I can spin directions but, I can not tilt to see a 3-D.... unless that’s already a thing but, I haven’t found it on my onX


----------



## fattybinz (Jun 12, 2018)

It'd be nice to be able to take photos and have them tagged to that location.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the elevation option. Be cool to have a feature to calculate horizontal distance with the line tool and elevation change..


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

High Desert Elk said:


> I like the elevation option. Be cool to have a feature to calculate horizontal distance with the line tool and elevation change..


Totally.



goosefreak said:


> How about 3-D tilt like google earth. I can spin directions but, I can not tilt to see a 3-D.... unless that's already a thing but, I haven't found it on my onX


This would be sweet. Itd be nice to know if a position is glass able.



fattybinz said:


> It'd be nice to be able to take photos and have them tagged to that location.


This update does have photos tagged to location? Mine does..


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Elevation doesn't mean squat if you can't read it. I'm not packing a set of reading glasses on a hunt. It just ain't happening. I'm dead serious. I acutally have another GPS app on my phone where my exact location and elevation is in a readable font.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Elevation doesn't mean squat if you can't read it. I'm not packing a set of reading glasses on a hunt. It just ain't happening. I'm dead serious. I acutally have another GPS app on my phone where my exact location and elevation is in a readable font.


Elevation should be stamped next to lat and long, kind of like Google Earth. Agree on the readable font.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like you guys should check out Gaia Maps as it has a lot of the features your asking for and at $30 a year for all there maps including foreign country's its a lot cheaper.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Elevation options would be cool and a built in here is the bucks and bulls feature lol.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Aznative said:


> Elevation options would be cool and a built in *here is the bucks and bulls feature* lol.


As it sits, your not too far from the truth. Now this isn't meant as a complaint, but more as an observation. I find OnX has become a double edged sword. It helps you, but also helps everyone else around you. This is just my opinion, but I think it's become a thing where, instead of it being an advantage for having it, your now at a disadvantage if you don't.

Two examples:
a.) I have some family members who hunt the same area every year. Its sandwiched in between two property lines. Most people don't know about it, but this last year, they've seen more people out where they hunt then they normally would. In my brother in laws words after archery season, and I'm paraphrasing, "That app is ruining our hunt". He knew about it because I showed it to him, and he was impressed at how much info was on it.

b.) I was coming off a mountain after hunting some grouse. I decided to take a different route. I looked at onX and figured out, that, "If I cut through here, then go there there, i'll come out right at the trailhead". Funny thing is, on my way down i found another hunters tracks, going the EXACT same route i was. It was really weird. It was as if the guy was looking at the exact same map I was. You know what I mean?

I think the days of honeyholes, and secret spots are coming to a close, if not long gone already.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I think the days of honeyholes, and secret spots are coming to a close, if not long gone already.


These have only existed in ones own mind. As soon as you figure that you have found a spot that no one knows about you will find some kind of trash where someone has been there before you.

It is fun to call a spot a "honey hole or a secret spot" but in all reality it is only that to you and perhaps another few thousand hunters.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Aznative said:


> Elevation options would be cool and a built in here is the bucks and bulls feature lol.


That's kind of what scout to hunt is trying to do.

After creeping my IG - they wrote me trying to have me give them a picture and location of some animals for their app.

It's going a little too far in my opinion. I also don't love some of their staff so I am OUT on that app.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> These have only existed in ones own mind. As soon as you figure that you have found a spot that no one knows about you will find some kind of trash where someone has been there before you.
> 
> It is fun to call a spot a "honey hole or a secret spot" but in all reality it is only that to you and perhaps another few thousand hunters.


My secret spots are just that - secret. Because, nobody is dumb enough to go thru the pain I do accidentally finding them and in turn wouldn't wish it on anyone else :mrgreen:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> These have only existed in ones own mind. As soon as you figure that you have found a spot that no one knows about you will find some kind of trash where someone has been there before you.
> 
> It is fun to call a spot a "honey hole or a secret spot" but in all reality it is only that to you and perhaps another few thousand hunters.


Yeah, I know. There really is NOWHERE you can go, where someone else hasn't already been. I've said it myself before.

Personally, I'd define a honeyhole as somewhere you can find game, and not a lot of hunters. There is always going to be *somebody* there, the real variance is in how many somebody's are there. Some areas there's alot, others, not as much.

Certain criteria makes for good habitat to find game. Not all good habitat's are going to have what you think should be in there, but there are things you look for to find those areas. That said, I usually keep my mouth shut on areas I like to frequent - most of the time. Why create more hunting pressure for myself when I don't need to? Other people are going to find where I like to go anyway, all on their own. They don't need my help.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I would like to be able to organize the waypoint icons so that the ones i use most are at the front instead of having to scroll through them all.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'd like to place a waypoint and at the same time be able to do everything the "view/edit" feature offers. 

23 dollars to have a map of the entire state with all of the features is hard to not pass up. Mine expired last month. I wanted a map of trails for the northern chunk of Utah about Uintah up. 23 dollars gets that for me plus topo. So I signed up again. SMDH

I probably wouldnt use OnX if I could find a map with the two features I use. I really dont want to bring my phone with me. A GPS sure for safety reasons. But my phone defeats a large part of why I like hunting. To disconnect. OnX also offers that feature, to stay connected. 😪


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I completely agree with all three of these, but especially the elevation tracking. That would be awesome to see. And folders would make scrolling through my waypoints so much easier.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I dunno, but I can see where all these new fangled electronic gadgets/systems, etc., can make it a bit easier to navigate the steep, deep, and private/public areas, I just can't seem to pull the trigger on any of them. Had a nice gps once, though it never left my car so gave it to my much younger nephew. I hear all the time about OnX screwing up in some fashion or another, and usually when the hunter really needed it. Maybe some day all the glitches will be worked out, but I doubt it will be during my remaining hunting seasons.

At the very most, I will venture out now maybe 3 miles, and that is pushing it beyond what I should probably do, so I just don't see the need. About the only thing I really need a bit of guidance with is finding my way back to my hanging meat without having to search for half hour or so, especially in the dark. But it all works out one way or another, usually.

Hope all you fellers/fellerettes can get your features installed and it helps you enjoy your time chasing critters a bit more. I'll just keep on keeping on the old school way I suppose. But I do enjoy reading these types of threads so thanks for that!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*BTW...*

Speaking of new fangled gadgets...

https://satpaq.com/


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

stillhunterman said:


> I dunno, but I can see where all these new fangled electronic gadgets/systems, etc., can make it a bit easier to navigate the steep, deep, and private/public areas, I just can't seem to pull the trigger on any of them. Had a nice gps once, though it never left my car so gave it to my much younger nephew. I hear all the time about OnX screwing up in some fashion or another, and usually when the hunter really needed it. Maybe some day all the glitches will be worked out, but I doubt it will be during my remaining hunting seasons.
> 
> At the very most, I will venture out now maybe 3 miles, and that is pushing it beyond what I should probably do, so I just don't see the need. About the only thing I really need a bit of guidance with is finding my way back to my hanging meat without having to search for half hour or so, especially in the dark. But it all works out one way or another, usually.
> 
> Hope all you fellers/fellerettes can get your features installed and it helps you enjoy your time chasing critters a bit more. I'll just keep on keeping on the old school way I suppose. But I do enjoy reading these types of threads so thanks for that!


Well, before OnX (which for me was about 2 or 3 years ago), I was using a compass, some flagging tape, and good ole fashioned dead reckoning. I only used the flagging tape in areas I knew I'd have to traverse in the dark, like a trail of bread crumbs, spaced about as far as I could see with my headlamp. Worked out pretty well. And before someone says it, Yeah, id collect the tape when I was done.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

A few more ideas:

-An alert (vibration, chime, etc.) when you're coming up on a private land boundary. I was hunting an area last week that butted up to some private. I wanted to stay close to the private boundary, so I was constantly taking my phone out to check how close I was. 

- Auto start/stop tracks. Sometimes I take a break and forget to pause my track. Or vice versa I start up again, but forget to restart the track.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe they should just put markers up at every private border, and cut perfect trails to the backcountry?

My grandfather passed away recently. My father was reading his journals. As a teenager his father would drop him and his brothers off up at lost creek (before it was damned) and come get them 5 days later. Now days people would die lol. 

I see the value in these apps and in GPS. Frankly though, I want them to be limited.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

They can definitely become a crutch, and I'll admit I'm guilty of leaning on it too much. Navigation in the dark is a great example. Before OnX, I had to rely on my own skills, and sense of direction. Now, all i have to do is whip out my phone. Navigating the old fashioned way, few things educates you faster then going up the wrong draw at 4 AM when your trying to be positioned before grey light starts at 5:30.


As ONX features go, I think what it has right now is fine, but needs to be refined. Instead of new features, they should streamline and make more user friendly the features they do have - and then go from there. Continually adding new things, is going to create a big buggy jumbled mess later.


----------

